# DISCUS my new pair of platinum.



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

first of all i would like to thanks JOE with my new pair of platinum.
all his hard work and proper care this two turns out beautiful and both are 6inches.









































thanks hope you guys like it.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

fantastic beauties


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome discus specimens - love them !


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome score! Josephl did a good job raising this two. 
Now its up for you to breed them, so we can have some beautiful platinum fries!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice rare discus! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

An amazing pair of Discus! That shine and colour is something else.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice APs and hard to find them these days......hope to have frys for u.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good.
I
Believe
They were pretty small
When Joe
Bought them.
Like 3
Inch.
He
Always picks good ones. ; )
The ones I want to keep. 
Hope they attract the fry.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks for the nice comments but i give all the credits to JOSEPH


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

The 2nd shot is amazng!

But must...hold...back...with...discus. After about $500, I've learned my lesson. Lol


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pictures. Their colors are looking much cleaner in your tank than in my community tank, well done


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Looking good.
> I
> Believe
> They were pretty small
> ...


Yes, they were tiny when I got them, I always like growing out small discus. This pair is a proven pair and they have consistently had wrigglers in the community tank except the babies get picked off by the other fish the moment they become free swimming so having a tank to themselves should solve the problem


----------

